# hy tran oil ?



## john330 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello, new to this forum and to older tractors. I have a international 330 utility, would like to know if someone can tell me what is the correct level to fill trans with
hy tran oil? I got the shop manual on line and it does a good job of break down but is not real good for telling you about the stupid things I should already know. Thanks for any help.


----------

